# One low rating can cancel out 5 plus five star rides.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I checked my driver's rating. Two weeks ago it was 4.92. This last week it was 4.92 with ten rides. Out of those ten rides, 9 of them were rated five stars with lots of kudos for being friendly and clean car and navigation. The only rating that was four stars or less had everything marked as "good." and I have a feeling I know which rider it was.

At this point I'm done disputing ratings with Lyft. If a ride is rated four stars or less they need to force the rider to leave feedback. If everything is marked as good then it needs to be an automatic five star ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft is too busy trying to shave money off the PDB to care about ratings improvements.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I believe it takes a lot more 5* to cancel out a 1*


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> I checked my driver's rating. Two weeks ago it was 4.92. This last week it was 4.92 with ten rides. Out of those ten rides, 9 of them were rated five stars with lots of kudos for being friendly and clean car and navigation. The only rating that was four stars or less had everything marked as "good." and I have a feeling I know which rider it was.
> 
> At this point I'm done disputing ratings with Lyft. If a ride is rated four stars or less they need to force the rider to leave feedback. If everything is marked as good then it needs to be an automatic five star ride.


The rating system is rigged if u ask me.
Noting but pure pressure to pick up more rides and try to better ur rating after it takes a hit


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Lyft rating are bogus. I have had my rating go from 4.92 all the way down to 4.67 and then go back up to 4.9. Lyft passengers are the problem. Not all of them. Just a certain segment that are pieces of shit. My suggestion is to start discriminating against passengers on the platform. If they have a low rating, skip em. If hey have an alias for a name, skip them. If their name is spelled phonetically and not correctly, skip them. The closer you get to the ghetto the stricter your policy should be.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lyft rating are bogus. I have had my rating go from 4.92 all the way down to 4.67 and then go back up to 4.9. Lyft passengers are the problem. Not all of them. Just a certain segment that are pieces of shit. My suggestion is to start discriminating against passengers on the platform. If they have a low rating, skip em. If hey have an alias for a name, skip them. If their name is spelled phonetically and not correctly, skip them. The closer you get to the ghetto the stricter your policy should be.


AMEN !! U said it all that's been on my mind 
Lyft is literally turning drivers into serial profilers!!
Considering the crap we go through and pick up


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> I checked my driver's rating. Two weeks ago it was 4.92. This last week it was 4.92 with ten rides. Out of those ten rides, 9 of them were rated five stars with lots of kudos for being friendly and clean car and navigation. The only rating that was four stars or less had everything marked as "good." and I have a feeling I know which rider it was.
> 
> At this point I'm done disputing ratings with Lyft. If a ride is rated four stars or less they need to force the rider to leave feedback. If everything is marked as good then it needs to be an automatic five star ride.


I can't imagine caring about a rating enough to dispute it lol


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't imagine caring about a rating enough to dispute it lol


It's not really the rating so much i worry about, it's the ability to stay active driving until we move across state. I pray it's better in TX cuz up here it's been hell


----------

